# Acerca de Tornamesa



## roken (Ene 14, 2006)

Hola a todos, recurri a este foro porque necesito que alguien me asesore con las caracteristicas de una tornamesa de dj que estoy a punto de comprar, pero no entiendo las funciones y las caracteristicas... soy nuevo en el tema  ops: , haber si me pueden ayudar lo agradeceria un monton   

STR8-20 Features:

* + / - 10 % pitch control 
* Strobe indicator 
* Aluminum Platter 
* Aluminum tone arm 
* Includes Stanton 500 B Series cartridge, slipmat 
* Dust cover optional 

y por si acaso aqui les dejo la página donde saque los datos http://articulo.mercadolibre.cl/MLC-3970299-tornamesa-stanton-str-8-20-belt-drive-_JM 

Gracias de antemano


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Ene 15, 2006)

Fuera de las características o especificaciones técnicas de ese tornamesa, creo que lo mas indicado es que visites foros o paginas donde DJs que hallan utilizado ese equipo cuenten sus experiencias con el.

Lo digo porque hay muchos equipos de características excepcionales pero muy complicados de manejar. 

Saludos.


----------



## roken (Ene 17, 2006)

Bueno, tomaré tu consejo, ya les contaré como me fué...


----------



## guimar (Ene 17, 2006)

Estas cosas quieren decir:

* + / - 10 % pitch control -----> control de velocidad de giro entre el 10% más y el 10% menos
* Strobe indicator -------------> indicador estroboscopico (creo que es la luz para controlar la velocidad)
* Aluminum Platter ----> disco de aluminio
* Aluminum tone arm --------> el brazo de el tono del aluminio
* Includes Stanton 500 B Series cartridge, slipmat------> Esto es el tipo de aguja que incluye (sin ella no puede sonar)
* Dust cover optional ----->protector contra el polvo opcional

Como conclusion, puedo decirte que es un giradiscos normal y corriente. No tiene nada de especial que otros no tengan.

Espero que te haya servido de algo.


----------

